# Ball shrinking, true or not



## Keevisr (Mar 19, 2010)

So do steroids shrink your balls. Iv heard that they do but only if there abused for a long period of time and iv also heard that balls turn back to normal size after someone stops as long as they didn't abuse fore to long. So I guess what I'm asking is how someone would cycle properly to prevent these side effects or even if they are preventible.


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 19, 2010)

Keevisr said:
			
		

> So do steroids shrink your balls. Iv heard that they do but only if there abused for a long period of time and iv also heard that balls turn back to normal size after someone stops as long as they didn't abuse fore to long. So I guess what I'm asking is how someone would cycle properly to prevent these side effects or even if they are preventible.



HCG prevents testes from atrophy.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 19, 2010)

HCG.  If you use it during your cycle, your balls wont shrink.  If you use it after your cycle, your balls will come back to normal size at a faster rate than without HCG.  If you don't use any HCG, you balls will gradually come back to normal size.  So, to avoid any testicular atrophy, run HCG during your cycle (800-1000iu/ew).

/V

(Buzzard beat me to it)


----------



## Keevisr (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok thanks fore the info


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 19, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:
			
		

> (Buzzard beat me to it)



I don't know much, but what I do know I owe to you and guys like heavy and etc...


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 19, 2010)

It's true, your balls will shrink, and there is a possibility with some they will never come back, ever, other can take up to a year to return. HCG at 250iu-500iu twice a week during cycle is typically enough to prevent testicular atrophy. PCT HCG use should only be used short term as it will inhibit LH release. Also if you do add HCG, realize that your estrodiol will go up more also than with test alone, so run an AI for sure.


----------



## PanterA (Mar 19, 2010)

I love the ball shrinking side.... Makes life easier


----------



## tydb2010 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah goin from mudflaps to stealth  mode in 2 weeks . I much prefer my balls to be tight and not hangin


----------



## Mudge (Mar 20, 2010)

If your body sees tons of testosterone it wont bother making much of its own, so it fires all the workers and your factory falls apart.

So yes, absolutely true.


----------



## Saney (Mar 20, 2010)

HCG EOW*

Fixed!


----------



## downtown (Mar 20, 2010)

Shrunking nuts has stopped my need for using rubbers    You gotta look on the bright side sometimes.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 20, 2010)

tydb2010 said:


> Yeah goin from mudflaps to stealth  mode in 2 weeks . I much prefer my balls to be tight and not hangin



Keep your balls cold, they hang in warmth.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 20, 2010)

Saney said:


> HCG EOW*
> 
> Fixed!



Every other week??


----------



## Curt James (Mar 20, 2010)

Keevisr said:


> *So do steroids shrink your balls. Iv heard that they do but only if there abused for a long period of time *and iv also heard that balls turn back to normal size after someone stops as long as they didn't abuse fore to long. So I guess what I'm asking is how someone would cycle properly to prevent these side effects or even if they are preventible.



*Super Human Radio - The World's First Broadcast Radio Show Dedicated to Human Performance

*#466  - Managing The Side Effects Of Supraphysiological Levels Of Anabolic  Steroids

*Dragon_MD* created a thread recommending people give SHR #466 a listen. At some point during the program Lanore and Nathan discuss your subject.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, definitely listen to Dr. Nathan. He is one knowledgeable guy! It discusses many of the side effect of AAS use, and HRT, and especially the effects that you don't "*FEEL*" but certainly have a dramatic impact on your body!!!


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 20, 2010)

My balls are 1/3 the size after starting HRT. It's really a blessing. No more twisted not sac. No more nut pinched in pant leg. No more sore nuts from bouncing from running. In general I feel much more durable. As far as looks go, they were dwarfed, more so now.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 20, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> It's true, your balls will shrink, and there is a possibility with some they will never come back, ever, other can take up to a year to return. HCG at 250iu-500iu twice a week during cycle is typically enough to prevent testicular atrophy. PCT HCG use should only be used short term as it will inhibit LH release. Also if you do add HCG, realize that your estrodiol will go up more also than with test alone, so run an AI for sure.


 All good points^^^^


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I remember prior to gears my nuts would slap against my thighs when i ran down the stairs naked. Sometimes the noise was audible if i was sweaty.
> 
> Not so much now.
> 
> But i have a Question. If im shutdown pretty hard, which i assume i am, how come i can still crank out some seriously volumous gobs of baby batter? Is it just seminal fluid or is Sperm still being produced? (not using hcg currently)



Clomid


----------



## Tiburon (Mar 20, 2010)

Yup...it's true...they shrink. It's cool...but it also kinda sucks...especially when your chick likes when your balls slap her on the ass when you bang her!
Solution........and smack her ass!


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I remember prior to gears my nuts would slap against my thighs when i ran down the stairs naked. Sometimes the noise was audible if i was sweaty.
> 
> Not so much now.
> 
> But i have a Question. If im shutdown pretty hard, which i assume i am, how come i can still crank out some seriously volumous gobs of baby batter? Is it just seminal fluid or is Sperm still being produced? (not using hcg currently)



To not answer your question, as long as you are saving all that wonderful man juice and mixing it with some pudding and meatball gravy, who cares if you sell it to the Juggernaut.

When your balls shut down, Sperm is hurt the most. If they are running at 0% then they will likely produce that much semen also. All that extra fluid will always be there until you're 65 years old shooting complete blanks.



GICH


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Mar 22, 2010)

small potatoes makes the steak look bigger!


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2010)

You wouldn't need small potatoes if you had a 20oz porter house now would ya?


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2010)

Mmmmmmm


----------

